# need pic of veggie tray monster



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I have LOOKED through so many pages and still cannot find the picture of the monster made out of veggies. Anyone here have it?

Thanks


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*veggie head*

I made a head last year but the picture is terrible...here is what I can show you....picture is very orange and blurry.

sorry....

Laurie


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Laurie-
Thanks for the reply; it looks very cute! I am going as medusa, and if I had more time now I would try to make something like you did, it kind of looked like snakes on her head. I saw on line a while ago a picture of a monster or skellie that was made from veggies. I cannot find it and it is driving me crazy. 

Thanks


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I think this is what you are looking for...

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&recipe_id=65180

Let me know what ya think! You could also just take the veggies and put them in any shape you wanted to represent a scarecrow, spider, etc.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Cheryl-
that was what I was looking for but on a smaller scale. We had the party yesteday, so I just did a normal veggies platter. I printed out what you sent and will do something like it next year!


----------

